# Another AOR Role



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Apr 2009)

I have been thinking of another possible role for our next generation AORs. Everyone in the know down here seems to feel the next generation AOR will be just that, an AOR with very little JSS in the equation. My idea is what if we make the replacements for the Protectuer class a UAV/UUV platform as well. While I am not looking the UCAVs that may require a flight deck, we could obtain types that are launched via rotors or by launcher. UUVs could be deployed over the side via crane or something along the lines of a method similiar to how we deploy our towed array sonars and torpedo decoys. UAV missions would depend on the type by most likely surveillance and cargo transport. UUV roles would also include surveillance and ASW.
  Ok go ahead, shoot it down.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (3 Apr 2009)

Most of the places you want to do UUV operations tend to be in medium to high threat areas. That may be a problem.

Other than that, it seems workable. Probably a better alternative than sending a frigate in, unless they're very small UUV's/UAV's.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Apr 2009)

-How do plan on controlling your UAV?  In a way that doesn't require satellite bandwidth borrowed from the US or require you to be an EMCON-less missile magnet?

- Most UAVs so far have been designed for dry, desert type operations (surprise, surprise).  They aren't real good at handling moisture or bad weather yet.

- While the launching is difficult, recovering in any kind of sea-state is going to be really, really hard.  It is bad enough doing it in crewed aircraft.

How's that Ex-D?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Apr 2009)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> -How do plan on controlling your UAV?  In a way that doesn't require satellite bandwidth borrowed from the US or require you to be an EMCON-less missile magnet?


Good point but ideally the AOR would be sailing in consort with some sort of AAW unit.



> - Most UAVs so far have been designed for dry, desert type operations (surprise, surprise).  They aren't real good at handling moisture or bad weather yet.


Are there not some like the USN Firescout that are based on ships?



> - While the launching is difficult, recovering in any kind of sea-state is going to be really, really hard.  It is bad enough doing it in crewed aircraft.


Yeah I can see the issue with that. I think that is why I was leaning more along the lines of a helicopter type UAV. I guess UAV use in the Navy would be more restricted to weather then manned aircraft correct? 



> How's that Ex-D?



 you did not disappoint.


----------

